# Petsmart/Petco finds!!!



## Perlier

Since im never lucky enough to get any of the super pretty petstore finds can you all show me some? I cant order off of aquabid so id like to see what i could find at the petstores. 
Lisa


----------



## kmcclasky

You can take a look at mine all of my girls except for ember came from petsmart, ember came from petco. My males flare came from petsmart, poesiden and Apollo from petco and hades from Walmart


----------



## kmcclasky

Opps all in album


----------



## Karebear13

All Petsmart Finds


----------



## Perlier

Wow both of you have some very nice betta. Ill get around to posting my 2 from petsmart tomorrow. I think my yellow guy is a pretty good find, lol.


----------



## Perlier

Karebear, love your hmpk. Id like to find one i like at the store when they are on sale again. Wish me luck haha


----------



## Karebear13

I know I used to be a crowntail girl but now I think I love Plakats too much to get anything else other than plakats  they are so cute! I know I got him when they were on sale haha  Good luck take pics when you find him


----------



## DTailskatr

Very pretty fish  Both my girl and boy are pet store fish. My hm double came from Walmart


----------



## inareverie85

Every single one of my boys is from either Petsmart or Petco.  I don't want to get any aquabid bettas until I decide to breed them, which could take a long time.

Anyway, so I don't spam your thread with my photos, I have some pics of my boys here:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97737

I go to the pet stores almost every week to have a look. I have several bettas now though, so I should really stop doing that


----------



## Karebear13

inareverie85 said:


> Every single one of my boys is from either Petsmart or Petco.  I don't want to get any aquabid bettas until I decide to breed them, which could take a long time.
> 
> Anyway, so I don't spam your thread with my photos, I have some pics of my boys here:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97737
> 
> I go to the pet stores almost every week to have a look. I have several bettas now though, so I should really stop doing that


Wow you have some seriously amazing fish


----------



## betta lover1507

all of mine besides sparta:


----------



## Tikibirds

He about walmart finds?













































PETCO


----------



## Karebear13

Tikibirds said:


> He about walmart finds?
> 
> 
> wow that Crowntail is walmart find? dang Im impressed he is beautiful!
> The females are really pretty too


----------



## Jinkitsuka

I got my pretty boy form pet supplies plus


----------



## Tikibirds

> wow that Crowntail is walmart find? dang Im impressed he is beautiful!


I know, right? That walmart gets some really nice looking ones - including giant females. :shock:


----------



## Sivan

Wow. I don't have pictures of bettas I had as a kid but the boy in my avatar was a PetSmart find. I'll probably be getting another one from PetSmart in the next month. Though, my local Walmart has nice ones sometimes...not treated very nice of course. 

Yesterday I saw a pale white veil tail, with "blood" spots on his tail, and BRIGHT BLUE EYES. I never saw a betta with blue eyes before. I places him in the front of the others so he would get taken.


----------



## Leeniex

My new baby is from Petsmart. He's so adorable.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Leeniex said:


> My new baby is from Petsmart. He's so adorable.


 I want him.


----------



## Leeniex

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I want him.


I'll arm wrestle you for him.


----------



## Karebear13

Leeniex said:


> My new baby is from Petsmart. He's so adorable.


Wow he is amazing.


----------



## betta lover1507

oh i forgot about Zero, he was a pet supplies find. scratch him off too (the one on my avi)


----------



## newarkhiphop

<<<<< this guy my yellow delta was from petco, picked him up soon as i saw him, my crowntail was also from petco but they always have alot that look like him


----------



## wystearya

This is my new guy Comet, from Petsmart.

The guy in my avatar was also from Petsmart.


----------



## Jessicatm137

I don't have pics, but I got my true Halfmoon at PetSmart and my delta Thorn.
( Thorn looks just like the one in BarlyBear's avatar--BarlyBear I hope you don't mind using your Betta as an example. )


----------



## TakoLuLu

The betta in the only album I have up came from a Petsmart. I can't find pictures of any of the others I've had, but they all came from Petsmart or PETCO!


----------



## copperarabian

yay I love these threads  

Petco





















































Petsmart


----------



## Sea Dragon

<-- He's a Petco baby


----------



## Perlier

Wow, love all of these! Im so happy I made this thread, lol. Walmart finds are welcome of course! 
Anyone ever find big ears, feather or rose tails, looks like i saw some big ears in the pics but just wanna make sure? Id be in heaven if i found one lol.


----------



## copperarabian

Perlier said:


> Wow, love all of these! Im so happy I made this thread, lol. Walmart finds are welcome of course!
> Anyone ever find big ears, feather or rose tails? Id be in heaven if i found one lol.


I see rosetail and feathers all the time at petco, seen a few rose tails at petsmart. Petco has a lot of dumbo  In my last post I have 3 feather tails and 1 dumbo


----------



## Sea Dragon

Oh, I found a white/marble dumbo at my petco the other day  The pectorals weren't exceptionally big, but they were white/opaque and feathery.


----------



## Perlier

Awesome! I will be looking for them when we go, never tried looking at petco yet, not sure where one is around here but im sure there is one. Looking on there site to find out right now.


----------



## copperarabian

copperarabian said:


> I see rosetail and feathers all the time at petco, seen a few rose tails at petsmart. Petco has a lot of dumbo  In my last post I have 3 feather tails and 1 dumbo


In my last post I have 3* rose *tails and 1 dumbo. Silly typo XD


----------



## Tikibirds

These 3 all came from petco









and these 2 from walmart


----------



## Perlier

There is a petco about 30 min from me where most of the stores are. Anyone know how much they sell bettas for? Id like to know before I go, I dont really have any spare money atm but it would be nice to know for when I do.


----------



## copperarabian

Perlier said:


> There is a petco about 30 min from me where most of the stores are. Anyone know how much they sell bettas for? Id like to know before I go, I dont really have any spare money atm but it would be nice to know for when I do.


The halfmoons are like $13 or $14, the HM kings are $19. I think the HM double tails are $16. Male vieltails are like $3.50. Deltas, crowntails, and double tails are between $6-$8.

They might be a dollar or two off but that gives you an idea


----------



## Perlier

Ok so they cost more than petsmart, lol.
Anyone have a petland near them? I went to one last week and saw some awesome oranges, very nice crowntails and double tails. I wouldve left there with atleast 6 if I wouldve had money lol. They all had very clean tanks and looked very healthy.


----------



## Perlier

Just saw on petcos website big ears(which they call elephant ears) are $39.99. That seems a little high to me lol.


----------



## Aluyasha

All three of mine are from Petco.
Onion, a HM:
















Man o' War, a HM:
















M'iaq, a VT:


----------



## Sea Dragon

I love Man o' War, those colors are so pretty :-D


----------



## Mo




----------



## Perlier

Love Man o' War!


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you everyone. 
I got Man o' War at the same I got Onion. I was with my family and they told me to get Onion but I had to get Man o' War too, I just could not put him down. lol


----------



## kfryman

Not with me any more, but he was a Petco find this is him when I got him
View attachment 52040

This is after a couple months
View attachment 52041


----------



## Jessicatm137

He's handsome kfryman!


----------



## kfryman

Thanks, wish I didn't lose him  I still can't believe I found a green betta! Even if it isn't a true green.

He would always come to the front of the tank right when I stepped in the room.


----------



## Strickland

I just found 3 stunning boys from Petco, the work there told me there Bettas are Imported in possible from Thailand. Here are my new guys


----------



## Jessicatm137

I have been dieing to find a that shade of green Betta.


----------



## Strickland

The lady at Petco said their Bettas are imported in poosible from Thailand. I just got 3 stunning boys there


----------



## Strickland

I fell in love with these guys, the lady said they had got in a big eared betta to but it was the first on sold  I really want one of them.


----------



## Perlier

Nice betta Kfryman and Strickland. I love your second one!


----------



## TakoLuLu

Oh wow, now WHY is the closest PETCO an hour away? :<


----------



## happypappy

*Petco finds*

I got two great finds at petco: one is what I think is a Black orchid and the other is a lavendar elephantear/halfmoon. Maybe, maybe not but they are beautiful~


----------



## twinjupiter

All my girls are from either Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## MadameDesu

Ok, technically my girl is from a LPS, not a chain, but the more she grows, the more beautiful she gets!
She's a pretty little spade tail. I'm not really sure what color she is EXACTLY, but she's red with iridescent blue in the right light.
A lot of people has told me she looks like a boy, but she's got the female body shape and face, as well as a tiny beard and egg spot. I think spade tail females may just have longer fins.


----------



## Strickland

Wonderful pictures, beautiful fishies


----------



## Aluyasha

I just got back from Petco and they had 2 HM big ears!
I have no more room though. lol


----------



## Brian10962001

Perlier said:


> Wow, love all of these! Im so happy I made this thread, lol. Walmart finds are welcome of course!
> Anyone ever find big ears, feather or rose tails, looks like i saw some big ears in the pics but just wanna make sure? Id be in heaven if i found one lol.


If you're close to Indiana, there's an absolute specimen of a big ear at the Columbus Indiana Petco as of yesterday. They've got a steel grey giant HMPK that I don't think is a full HM, and one of his siblings is a blue and red giant who IS a HMPK but isn't marked as such


----------



## Perlier

Love all of the bettas im seeing. Thanks everyone for making this a great post, hopefully more people keep posting!


----------



## Reignz

This guy was from petco


----------



## Aluyasha

Is he a king?
Great find!


----------



## Reignz

Aluyasha said:


> Is he a king?
> Great find!


Yes he is :lol:


----------



## MadameDesu

Wow ... The next betta I get is definitely going to be a plakat! I like them better than longer fins, I think.


----------



## Perlier

So im finally sharing my 2 boys from petsmart. Bought them as HM but the blue is a delta and a tail biter. : (

This guy didnt have the blueish color around the bottoms of his fins when I got him. He actually shimmers blues and pinks in the light. 
























This guy didnt want to flare and show off so I only have pics where he is like this.








Lisa


----------



## Karebear13

^^^ they are both beautiful. I love the flare head shot of the first guy


----------



## lilyth88

Gandalf:









Sookie:









Spartacus (RIP)


----------



## LuckyBlue

Just got this boy from Petco... the pictures aren't great cuz he's in a round container until I get my tank I ordered.... but saw him on Friday and he was still there today... couldn't help myself.:lol:


----------



## kfryman

MadameDesu said:


> Ok, technically my girl is from a LPS, not a chain, but the more she grows, the more beautiful she gets!
> She's a pretty little spade tail. I'm not really sure what color she is EXACTLY, but she's red with iridescent blue in the right light.
> A lot of people has told me she looks like a boy, but she's got the female body shape and face, as well as a tiny beard and egg spot. I think spade tail females may just have longer fins.


I think what people told you were right, I have never seen a female with that long of fins, especially females that are sold by breeders. Females from Petco or Petsmart, or other stores will never have that big of fins, unless it is some breeder that has long fin females already, though they are usually HMs and DTs.

Males can have egg spots, it is common for them to have egg spots. Just looking at the body shape will not always tell you what gender it is, though it can but there are other factors.

Your girl is growing into a veil male no doubt.


----------



## Mo

My new petsmart/Walmart pair. The male is from Walmart


----------



## registereduser

I have 2 bettas now! Both from Petco.

This is Irving and Phillip:


----------



## MadameDesu

kfryman said:


> I think what people told you were right, I have never seen a female with that long of fins, especially females that are sold by breeders. Females from Petco or Petsmart, or other stores will never have that big of fins, unless it is some breeder that has long fin females already, though they are usually HMs and DTs.
> 
> Males can have egg spots, it is common for them to have egg spots. Just looking at the body shape will not always tell you what gender it is, though it can but there are other factors.
> 
> Your girl is growing into a veil male no doubt.


*sigh* I'm not sure what to think about her anymore xD
I've had her for over a month, and her fins have been getting longer. There is a good chance that she will be male, but I'm not really sure what to do if and when that happens. I've totally bonded with her as a her ... will I rename her or something? 
It sounds silly, but it's really stressing me out thinking she'll change. Like the Rosie I've bonded with is sort of going to die if she turns out to be male. 
Maybe I'm just being weird :I


----------



## Jessicatm137

LuckyBlue said:


> Just got this boy from Petco... the pictures aren't great cuz he's in a round container until I get my tank I ordered.... but saw him on Friday and he was still there today... couldn't help myself.:lol:


Ohhh... He's pretty.


----------



## happypappy

*new petsmart find*

Saw this guy last week at Petsmart and I passed him up. Today, he was one of the few left so I caved. Can't figure out exactly what color he is, but his color has improved already in the new home. ---- Any ideas what he is besides a young HM??


----------



## Karebear13

^^ very nice!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Jekyll has this kind of... white wash  

Red is a roundtail... I like some of the random finds you can get in stores ^^

sorry the last pic is so small :roll:


----------



## Shadyr

This is my newest boy, Ghost. A crowntail of fantastical colors...he has a wonderful aqua shimmer to his scales and fins in the pale spots. Found at a Petsmart about 3 weeks ago.

I had the pic in another thread somewhere, but this seems like the right spot 

View attachment 52609


----------



## Sena Hansler

awesome betta


----------



## copperarabian

Reignz said:


> This guy was from petco


He is stunning


----------



## newarkhiphop

got this baby from petco today











btw if your in NJ i highly recommend the petco on RT 22 , they have a varity of different betta HM,CT,DT,VT , HM PT


----------



## lilyth88

Chronos is from a Pet Warehouse.


----------



## laoshun

He was from petco, the picture doesn't serve him justice his skin glows a fluorescent purple.


----------



## Sena Hansler

newarkhiphop said:


> got this baby from petco today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw if your in NJ i highly recommend the petco on RT 22 , they have a varity of different betta HM,CT,DT,VT , HM PT


weird. stores here do not sell baby bettas... if they did I'd buy them out and rehome them properly xDDD


----------



## Zachohh

I found this guy at Petsmart in March! 
hopefully the picture shows up..


----------



## Karebear13

^^ wow he is gorgeous


----------



## Zachohh

Karebear13 said:


> ^^ wow he is gorgeous


Thanks! I wasn't even planning on getting another betta that day... Then I saw him and I couldn't resist. I love the guy!


----------



## Karebear13

Yeah his pattern is so unique


----------



## littlestwarrior

This is my male betta Cillian I had found in our local Petsmart. I went in looking for something like a halfmoon but out of all the others he just had so much spunk and personality showing off his fins, I couldn't resist I had to get him. The jar said he is a dragon scale betta but I just started finding out about all the different types of breeds so I'm not sure. Anywho I love this little guy and he was defiantly a good find for me.


----------



## LuckyBlue

I Love this thread and all the cool bettas people find..... however it makes me want to go look..... ;-)


----------



## laoshun

yeah, u basically just occasionally go to the store and check em then i leave if there isnt anything interesting. Sometimes the good ones are taken cause there are other mysterious betta buyers haha


----------



## newarkhiphop

Zachohh said:


> I found this guy at Petsmart in March!
> hopefully the picture shows up..



what kind of betta is that, i have a strong feelin the baby betta i bought from petco will have the same fin type as him


----------



## Sena Hansler

kinda looks like a female to me... or a young male plakat? :/


----------



## EvilVOG

Here's a HM i saw at Petsmart today I almost had to get him:











And this girl was at a grocery store. her tail is missing. Looks like she was born without it.


----------



## Sena Hansler

born without a tail? that's different.


----------



## EvilVOG

i would say bitten off, but as you see she hasn't got any other marks on her, and usually fighting leaves something behind. She has absolutely no trace of ever having had a tail.


----------



## Tikibirds

> born without a tail? that's different.


Oooh I had a tailless one too. Her's looked like it was chopped off.

Sushi came from Walmart
BEFORE









a few months later


----------



## Sena Hansler

Awww she looks like Marge :3 Shiloh had to have his fins regrown!! They never grew back to their full potential.... but he did good. He was found after he was removed from a cichlid/gourami tank :roll: best little fighter-for-life I've found


----------



## MollyJean

At a grocery store? Please tell me you got her? Get her and send her to me, I have a shallow 2 gallon lily bowl sitting in the other room and I told myself I wouldn't get another fish, but she would be SOOO happy here I promise! *cries* Poor baby!!!


----------



## EvilVOG

she's still there, she moves ok despite her condition. I could get her to you it would take about 2 weeks and $15. would have to fatten her up and then fast her to make sure she's healthy enough to make the trip.


----------



## MollyJean

Let me clear it with my husband.. He keeps telling me no more fish, but for this he might lift the ban. What kind of tank is she in at the grocery store? It looks pretty big.


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahaha this'll be awesome :lol: =D someone aught to love her


----------



## Sketch

All of my fish came from Petsmart....but I would LOVE to get a green and white marble someday. I saw a pair on aquabid that I absolutely love


----------



## MollyJean

Vog please get me that betta! I asked hubby and he's all for it. He loves mutants o.o go figure. If you can get her we can work out shipment. I'm in Tennessee, and it's been pretty warm down here. I swear I will love you forever, she's the cutest thing I have ever seen and she will be so happy!!!


----------



## EvilVOG

will get her tonight if i can. Still ok if she grows a tail once i get her in quarantine?

And i thought all the fuss would be over the Marble HM. I thought he was amazing.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love showing off Spike xD
He is a PetsMart find.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Oh yeah I forgot!That tailless baby is G O R G E O U S!!!


----------



## xShainax

Perlier said:


> Since im never lucky enough to get any of the super pretty petstore finds can you all show me some? I cant order off of aquabid so id like to see what i could find at the petstores.
> Lisa


My babies

First-Lestat R.I.P-Walmart

second-Moonbeam R.I.P-Petsmart

Third-Spitfire R.I.P-Petsmart

Fifth-Romeo-Petsmart

Not shown-Strawberry (pink,maroon CT female) R.I.P-Petco

Not shown-Antoine (blue,red VT male) R.I.P-Unknown

Not shown- Lucifer (blue,turquoise,red CT male) R.I.P-Petsmart


----------



## EvilVOG

Tailless girl is now acclimating to my hospital tank. She's a tough girl, while waiting for somone to get her out i watched her flare at some of her tank-mates.


----------



## MollyJean

Oh how cute! I would love some more pics of her when you have a chance, and yes, it's fine if she grows a tail, I'll still love her. My husband said no more bettas until I begged him for that girl.. So if nothing else, I get another betta, lol.

The boy was very pretty.. but I have a need to take care of things, and that poor girl needs someone to take care of her. I'm all for culling, it should be done to avoid situations like this. I'm curious who allowed her to get to that point, how long she's been there, how it happened, was she born that way or hurt.. and I wonder if anyone else even considered taking home the broken betta. But someone let her grow and she seems to be thriving, from what you've said, so she deserves a good long life, and I'm excited to be the one to give it to her!


----------



## FishyFishy89

EvilVOG said:


> Tailless girl is now acclimating to my hospital tank. She's a tough girl, while waiting for somone to get her out i watched her flare at some of her tank-mates.





MollyJean said:


> Oh how cute! I would love some more pics of her when you have a chance, and yes, it's fine if she grows a tail, I'll still love her. My husband said no more bettas until I begged him for that girl.. So if nothing else, I get another betta, lol.
> 
> The boy was very pretty.. but I have a need to take care of things, and that poor girl needs someone to take care of her. I'm all for culling, it should be done to avoid situations like this. I'm curious who allowed her to get to that point, how long she's been there, how it happened, was she born that way or hurt.. and I wonder if anyone else even considered taking home the broken betta. But someone let her grow and she seems to be thriving, from what you've said, so she deserves a good long life, and I'm excited to be the one to give it to her!


I really love how both of you are saving this girl.
She could of been taken by some uneducated hobbyist that of which would most likely not even do the research to properly care for her.
Or she could of stayed there for GOD KNOWS how long and died there.
I look forward to more updates on her  pictures MUST be included xD


----------



## fleetfish

Poor girl! Though I once had a plakat lady without a dorsal fin, and she lived for a long time. They are tougher than they look that's for sure


----------



## Moh4wk

these two came from petco and petsmart...


----------



## MollyJean

I know I've said it before, Zombie is hawt! And that double tail is nice too. Really nice dorsal fin, just keeps going doesn't it?


----------



## Tikibirds

Is it wrong that when i look at that double tail's tail all I see is a pair of but cheeks :shock:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tikibirds said:


> Is it wrong that when i look at that double tail's tail all I see is a pair of but cheeks :shock:


LOL:rofl:
I see a heart!


----------



## MollyJean

Tikibirds said:


> Is it wrong that when i look at that double tail's tail all I see is a pair of but cheeks :shock:


OMG crack!!! hahaha dang it now I'm going to see double-tail-butts everywhere!


----------



## Perlier

Ive been forgeting to come on here. Wow ive missed so many beautiful betta! Thanks for keeping this thread going and turning it into a rescue thread aswell!


----------



## kushanova

This is Rojo. I found him at Petsmart 3 days ago  He's a half-moon (at least he was labeled as one) 

It's a large image so I linked it. That's about as much as I've seen him flare yet...his fins are already looking better than when I found him though.

http://kushanova.com/j/rojo/rojo.jpg

Short slideshow  http://kushanova.com/j/rojo/rojo.m4v

Is he considered a solid color or a multi?


----------



## FishyFishy89

kushanova said:


> This is Rojo. I found him at Petsmart 3 days ago  He's a half-moon (at least he was labeled as one)
> 
> It's a large image so I linked it. That's about as much as I've seen him flare yet...his fins are already looking better than when I found him though.
> 
> http://kushanova.com/j/rojo/rojo.jpg
> 
> Short slideshow  http://kushanova.com/j/rojo/rojo.m4v
> 
> Is he considered a solid color or a multi?


i would say a solid
I like his coloring. alot. Dark brown with dark orange. Very nice.
I've had the same tank. It is an okay tank, but I prefer my glass tanks. If you use the light everyday it may burn out quick. I had the replacement light, but it didn't list the price.
So wanting to upgrade my bettas anyhow, I purchased a 5.5 glass top fin.


----------



## kushanova

Thank you! I agree on the tank. I like it but I'd probably prefer a longer one with more of a flat front. Any suggestions on the plants? I should have bought taller ones to give him more hiding room. I may get some and place them behind the current ones. I've found out the Kyoto grass isn't fully aquatic though you can dry it out every 3 or so weeks after being submerged and it will work. I'm taking it out soon though.

Did your betta mind the filter current? I've noticed mine getting sucked towards it if he's around the top right of the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kushanova said:


> Thank you! I agree on the tank. I like it but I'd probably prefer a longer one with more of a flat front. Any suggestions on the plants? I should have bought taller ones to give him more hiding room. I may get some and place them behind the current ones. I've found out the Kyoto grass isn't fully aquatic though you can dry it out every 3 or so weeks after being submerged and it will work. I'm taking it out soon though.


not sure on the plants
cant really see what they are
I buy my plants from http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/

personally, i don't buy plants that are not submerged. They maybe fully aquatic but they already made the changes for themselves to thrive. I've heard you'll get several dead leaves before they fully thrive from being outside to underwater.


----------



## Shadyr

*Meet Chicory*

So named because his color reminds me of the flowers of said plant. I saw him last weekend at my local Petsmart, and said "If he's still there next time I go in, I'm getting him." Well, three days later, guess what....

Are betas more addictive than drugs?

View attachment 53007


----------



## FishyFishy89

^^ I believe so


----------



## broncosfan84

*Petco find*

Here's my Petco find.


----------



## Perlier

New guys from last night, dragons althought the blue is not a real dragon. The blue was also a brighter prettier blue in the store and now hes not as pretty. 










Had to have this guy for sure : D


----------



## Karebear13

wow second guy is amazing and the first guy is cute he has a cute little face Im sure his colors will bloom


----------



## freemike

This is my newest guy Supernova from petco.


----------



## Leighla

inareverie85 said:


> Every single one of my boys is from either Petsmart or Petco.  I don't want to get any aquabid bettas until I decide to breed them, which could take a long time.
> 
> Anyway, so I don't spam your thread with my photos, I have some pics of my boys here:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97737
> 
> I go to the pet stores almost every week to have a look. I have several bettas now though, so I should really stop doing that



Beautiful


----------



## Leighla

kushanova said:


> This is Rojo. I found him at Petsmart 3 days ago  He's a half-moon (at least he was labeled as one)
> 
> It's a large image so I linked it. That's about as much as I've seen him flare yet...his fins are already looking better than when I found him though.
> 
> http://kushanova.com/j/rojo/rojo.jpg
> 
> Short slideshow  http://kushanova.com/j/rojo/rojo.m4v
> 
> Is he considered a solid color or a multi?



His fins are gorgeous!


----------



## Sena Hansler

wait... those ones are petsmart/petco ones??? lucky ducky... xD


----------



## Goldie2nd

Mine was at Pets smarts


----------



## Pucky21811

All of mine are from Petsmart and all very different. Pet shops have great finds of you know what to look for and they have been getting more than just VT and the occasional CT. Ive seen halfmoons dragonscales I have my roundtail and others! Its worth the look!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Red ended up a delta. :lol: he was bought as a veiltail, his tail was more rounded, then it grew some more (since he is young!) and he's a delta! If they knew that they would've charged an arm and a leg :roll:


----------



## broncosfan84

*petco*

Look what I found at Petco. Love going in there. ;-)


----------



## Sena Hansler

wow! I saw a VT that was exactly like that for coloring... passed him up ;-) I have too many as it is xDD


----------



## Pucky21811

That guy is a Cambodian right? It looks just like my girlie VT


----------



## binx123

Here are my two finds...

Here is Peeta, I've had him about a month now... I'm pretty sure he's a halfmoon but I'm not positive. 










And now my newest guy, Skylar. I got him on Friday. He's much nicer when he's all "fluffed" out his tail is beautiful! He is a crowntail, my first!


----------



## Perlier

Love all the betta! Ill be doomed if I work at petsmart which ill be applying once I get a car. Ill end up buying way to many!


----------



## Perlier

Karebear13 said:


> wow second guy is amazing and the first guy is cute he has a cute little face Im sure his colors will bloom


 I love the second one. Im so happy with him! I also liked the first ones face, its one of the reasons I got him lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler

first one looks like a halfmoon, easier to tell when he flares, he should have a D shape to his caudal fin.

The second one is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Shadyr

Hey, your fish could be my Ghost's long lost brother! He's gorgeous!



broncosfan84 said:


> Look what I found at Petco. Love going in there. ;-)


----------



## broncosfan84

Pucky21811...not sure what he is ...he was labeled crowntail.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Those are real preatty I found a new V-tail that was in such porr dirty water but so alive in Petsmart today I like to think i saved two bettas from their doom by giving them clean water a nice home, love and room to grow along with good balanced food.


----------



## broncosfan84

*Petco find*

I just bought this one from Aquabid...I need to stop buying...my house is filling with tanks. :lol:


----------



## Shadyr

He's most certainly a crowntail. I think Cambodian refers to the color - the body is pale, the fins have color. I'm still learning them all myself


----------



## Goldie2nd

Here is my Redtail you can't see him too good though.


----------



## Sena Hansler

ooo red with green/blue highlights  always loved that combo


----------



## ZackyBear

I saw a bright yellow HM at Petco on sunday when I went with my mother to get some dog treats. I wanted him soooo badly


----------



## Sena Hansler

-gasp- not another one!!! :lol: I had ONE. and only have seen ONE. x.x his immune system sucked though.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Well I have twop Goldie and Redtail now.


----------



## lunawolf0888

*newbie !*

Hi names Jessica new to this but , I work at two petstores and ill tell u I've found some amazing bettas I've owned black ones , opal ones ,kings , females of all colors and plus I've owned a giant too sadly I just lost him :'( and can't find another but i recently just got a long finned blue dragon and also found a peach/pink male betta .


----------



## ZackyBear

lunawolf0888 said:


> Hi names Jessica new to this but , I work at two petstores and ill tell u I've found some amazing bettas I've owned black ones , opal ones ,kings , females of all colors and plus I've owned a giant too sadly I just lost him :'( and can't find another but i recently just got a long finned blue dragon and also found a peach/pink male betta .


My PetCo just recently started selling Kings. I was amazed at how BIG they were :shock:


----------



## Sena Hansler

Kings are usually 2.5-4 inches being max.  They do get big! And they are still awesome like our smaller ones =D


----------



## lunawolf0888

I bought a giant from petco they have kings and mixed breeds , petsmart has dragon scales and halfmoons .


----------



## Goldie2nd

Petsmart has beautiful ones. I wanted an exotic one and I did get one my Orange Dalmatial Goldie.


----------



## lunawolf0888

My giant was my fav I was very lucky to find him he actually was in with a African clawed frog and did great my frog was pink by the way !


----------



## lunawolf0888

Yeah the petcos here in pa have sold them for a few years


----------



## Dutch

*From Petsmart*

Got the little guy in my album from petsmart


----------



## Dutch

Edited out.


----------



## Leighla

Not great pics, but 1. Beau-HM 2. Sid Fishous-VT Both from PetCO


----------



## Leighla

broncosfan84 said:


> I just bought this one from Aquabid...I need to stop buying...my house is filling with tanks. :lol:


He's gorgeous! I'd love to have one similar


----------



## FishyFishy89

broncosfan84 said:


> Pucky21811...not sure what he is ...he was labeled crowntail.


He looks to be a crowntail....maybe a crowntail halfmoon


----------



## FrostSinth

Petsmart finds!! 

I got this male HM









and I got this girl, not sure which fin type:


----------



## FishyFishy89

your female looks like your average veiltail


----------



## Enkil

I found this little guy at PetSmart. The one near me still has quite a few good looking ones.

The second is also from PetSmart.


----------



## Shiverdam

My beautiful Aristotle I got at Petsmart.


























And Galileo I got from Petland.


----------



## FishyFishy89

LOL
the at 1st glance, the 2nd photo of Galileo made him look like a female VT xD


----------



## clh101

So I walked into my Petco today.. I really wanted another fish but they are like $20+ and let me tell ya something... some of those fish were GORGEOUS. Like you would find them from breeders. 

Then again.. I saw over 20+ baby bettas, I felt bad for them :-/


----------



## schroern

Got this guy (HM) at petsmart yesterday. I've always had red or blue bettas, but I saw him and just had to get him. He's an interesting mix of white, blue, and red. We were thinking of naming him Captain America, but we're still not sure yet.


----------



## Jessicatm137

schroen- He's awesome!!! And here are my boys, all from PetSmart, except Fin. ( From PetCo )


----------



## FrostSinth

I am such a sucker for bettas from Petsmart, and the most expensive are only $5. I need to resist them though; I was lucky I only brought home 2 last time I went. If I go again, I may end up with another x.x

Too bad I need to go for tank dividers/decorations.

Oh, and could someone remind me; why are baby bettas bad to see at pet stores? Are they just too young or?


----------



## betta lover1507

here is my HM big ear"Cryptom"
















and here is my baby betta "charles/charlotte"


----------



## FishyFishy89

FrostSinth said:


> Oh, and could someone remind me; why are baby bettas bad to see at pet stores? Are they just too young or?


I don't think it is bad to see them there per say.
It is just unfortunate because they are getting marketed to a group of customers of which 90% of them have NO idea how to correctly care for them.
And about 5% of that 90% will do the research on how to care for them CORRECTLY.


----------



## Madcapp

Shadyr said:


> So named because his color reminds me of the flowers of said plant. I saw him last weekend at my local Petsmart, and said "If he's still there next time I go in, I'm getting him." Well, three days later, guess what....
> 
> Are betas more addictive than drugs?
> 
> View attachment 53007


He is gorgeous!


----------



## clarinetplayer

Here's my boy Dave (short for Davey Jones) that I found at petco! He's a double tail mustard gas!


----------



## FishyFishy89

NICE!!
Mustard? I cannot quite see on my iPhone.


----------



## FrostSinth

the tail does look yellow, just can't really tell from the picture I think :-D


----------



## lissienen

All of mine (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=101323) are PetSmart finds.

The store bettas can just be amazingly beautiful; the sad part is just when too many come in for the demand so they end up sitting in their cups, losing their color and spunk. Me and one of my co-workers have gotten about six who were like that (she has WAY more space than me) and they're wonderful fish once they've got their space. It's nice to see so many people giving them credit and saving them from their cups


----------



## clarinetplayer

Yes, he is mustard. His blue is really only that vibrant when I take a photo with flash on.. But he is still gorgeous! He's mostly that gray mustard yellow with some blue gray on the body. His fins are all tipped with a darker color which looks neat.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

My yellow betta Honeycomb, which is a yellow (uncommon color i learned) veitail, was from petsmart. In my opinion, to find the good ones you have to dig all the way to the back of the display or shelf!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> My yellow betta Honeycomb, which is a yellow (uncommon color i learned) veitail, was from petsmart. In my opinion, to find the good ones you have to dig all the way to the back of the display or shelf!


I find this to be true as well xD


----------



## clarinetplayer

There was one betta at petco and I just wish I had the money to purchase him at the time.. He was GORGEOUS! He was the color of peacock feathers and I think he was a halfmoon. I can't remember for sure, but I went back a couple days later with money and he was gone.. I was sad. But then I found Dave so it's all ok!

Also, I'm starting a sorority and I was going to put a few tetras in with the girl bettas. I went to walmart and boy did their customer service stink! I rang the bell a few times and waited for someone to come. Nobody came. I even went up to customer service and said I would like help in the fish department and they said customer service to fish department. But still nobody came. By this time, I had been there for a half an hour wanting help. So I told them their customer service was bad and that I was going to petco.

So off to petco tomorrow and I'll show you all what my lovely ladies look like!


----------



## Leighla

He was labeled Halfmoon, but he looks like an Elephant Ear to me, any thoughts? It may be hard to tell from this pic, but he has a few torn fins, and despite that, his fins aren't as full, flashy or wide as other halfmoons I've seen, or even my Halfmoons. Opinions?


----------



## Aluyasha

I would say he is a big ear. But he can also be a HM, big ear just refers to their pectorals (I think). 
Beautiful fish! He kinda reminds me of my HM, Onion.


----------



## Cattitude

I'm starting a sorority tank, and here are the three girls I found at Petsmart yesterday. It's been years since I bought a female betta, and it seems they are a lot brighter with more finnage now. 

I plan on getting at least two more girls in a week; hopefully the (26 gal) tank will be ready next week. I'm currently keeping my girls in kritter keepers.


----------



## Shadyr

That blue one looks like a boy to me! All of them are lovely, but I'd make sure they are all chicas - mislabeling seems pretty common!


----------



## clarinetplayer

Yea I agree with Shardyr.. Does the blue one have an egg spot on their belly? To me it kinda looks like there's a beard on that fish. Try putting a mirror in front of him/her to see if he flares up to the extent a male would.


----------



## Cattitude

Shadyr said:


> That blue one looks like a boy to me! All of them are lovely, but I'd make sure they are all chicas - mislabeling seems pretty common!


Yes I had to look long and hard before I picked up this blue one. I looked again this morning in natural light. Her belly seems a bit bigger than the males I have, but it could be wishful thinking on my part. 

Well, if she turns out to be a he, it's not such a bad thing. I love her/his electric blue colour and I have plenty of kritter keepers available. I plan to pick up more females anyway, to start a sorority. 

Just wondering - what would happen if I were to put this blue one in with the others and she turns out to be male?


----------



## Cattitude

clarinetplayer said:


> Yea I agree with Shardyr.. Does the blue one have an egg spot on their belly? To me it kinda looks like there's a beard on that fish. Try putting a mirror in front of him/her to see if he flares up to the extent a male would.


He (I'm starting to think) showed his full beard/frill under his gills right away. I tested with a female and she flared her gills but only had a couple of patches of "beard" (sideburns?). 

I'm not going to bother taking him back to the store. He only cost me $2.99 and that's less than half of my bus fare to and from. 

Next time I go shopping for females, I'm bringing a mirror. DX


----------



## Shadyr

Cattitude said:


> Next time I go shopping for females, I'm bringing a mirror. DX


Heh, good plan! I agree on the color, (s)he's very showy!

I'll have to keep that in mind, cause it's been tickling my mind to get a big tank going, and my little ones already are asking me "when can we get the girls?" And dangit, the girls were on sale this week at Petsmart for 99 cents!!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

<---------Honeycomb was from my local Petsmart. Turns out yellow is not a common color.... to find the good ones (they are all beautiful) i dig to the back of the shelfs


----------



## Leighla

Haha, yeah everytime I go to Petsmart or Petco or anywhere with Bettas I look them ALLLLL over. I pick every single container up haha


----------



## clarinetplayer

I'm going to petco in a couple hours to get my girls for my sorority!! Of course.. if I find a gorgeously stunning male, I'll probably just get him instead. XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

clarinetplayer said:


> I'm going to petco in a couple hours to get my girls for my sorority!! Of course.. if I find a gorgeously stunning male, I'll probably just get him instead. XD


i say just grab girls.
The females are rarely picked and sit there the longest over the males.


----------



## clarinetplayer

Yes that is true. Last time I was there I saw all the little girls sitting there wanting big homes..


----------



## BeckyFish97

Welll...I live in the UK and we don't have petsmart/petco here...but these are some I got from the UK equivilent:
Jade
Indigo
AAAAAAND
Pineapple...the not so female betta 

Hmmm...that awkward moment when you realise that your male fish pics are in the file; Halfmoon LADIES...he was when I bought her!!!


----------



## clarinetplayer

Oh they are pretty! Pineapple? Lol perfect name!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Well before I named them they went by the names green blue pineapple, Green became Jade, Blue became Indigo, Pineapple was meant to become luna, but pineapple stuck, and we never actually called him luna once, he also goes by the name herman sometimes


----------



## Shadyr

Awww, poor Pineapple! Tailbiter? He looks a lot like my half moon, Chicory!


----------



## Aluyasha

BeckyFish97 said:


> Welll...I live in the UK and we don't have petsmart/petco here...but these are some I got from the UK equivilent:
> Jade
> Indigo
> AAAAAAND
> Pineapple...the not so female betta
> 
> Hmmm...that awkward moment when you realise that your male fish pics are in the file; Halfmoon LADIES...he was when I bought her!!!


 Your first female looks just like my HM Petco find, Man o' War.  








They would make stunning babies together. lol


----------



## clarinetplayer

I went to petco and they only had 2 female bettas!! 0.0 I couldn't start my sorority.. The lady there said that people actually buy the female bettas a lot there. I was super surprised. I"ll just have to start my sorority later. I'd rather do it in a tank larger than 10 gallon anyway.

So instead of lady fish, I found this amazing halfmoon! I think I'm going to call him Dragon.










AH why is the image so large??


----------



## inareverie85

Wow, Dragon is really pretty!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Shadyr said:


> Awww, poor Pineapple! Tailbiter? He looks a lot like my half moon, Chicory!


At the point that picture had been taken they were all in the same fish bag, and I was unaware of the situation, all 3 fish had small injuries (slight fin damage) but Pineapple was the worst and I could never work out why untill now, both females must have ripped into him while they were in there


----------



## Leighla

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## clarinetplayer

BeckyFish97 said:


> At the point that picture had been taken they were all in the same fish bag, and I was unaware of the situation, all 3 fish had small injuries (slight fin damage) but Pineapple was the worst and I could never work out why untill now, both females must have ripped into him while they were in there



what? The people at the petstore put them in one bag? 0.0 Thats terrible!


----------



## Jessicatm137

clarinetplayer said:


> I went to petco and they only had 2 female bettas!! 0.0 I couldn't start my sorority.. The lady there said that people actually buy the female bettas a lot there. I was super surprised. I"ll just have to start my sorority later. I'd rather do it in a tank larger than 10 gallon anyway.
> 
> So instead of lady fish, I found this amazing halfmoon! I think I'm going to call him Dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH why is the image so large??


Wow!!!:shock: He's gorgeous!!! Shocked you found such a pretty boy!!!


----------



## Leighla

I'm so jealous! I find pretty ones from time to time, but there's some people have found in this thread alone that blows me away sometimes! I wanna get lucky!!!! (Even though I do love the guys I have)


----------



## Cattitude

Leighla said:


> I'm so jealous! I find pretty ones from time to time, but there's some people have found in this thread alone that blows me away sometimes! I wanna get lucky!!!! (Even though I do love the guys I have)


I got sorta lucky yesterday. I saw a beautiful yellow metallic HM (good luck) at a pet shop (not petco/smart) and I'd have snapped him up, except I don't have the tank space right now. My last spot is taken by a "female" who has turned out to be a male. (bad luck)


----------



## broncosfan84

I didn't think I would like the white males until I saw BeckyFish97's Gandalf. He is beautiful. Now I want one.


----------



## Leighla

If I didn't have tank space, I would've MADE tank space lol


----------



## clarinetplayer

Yea no tank space is a problem.. Someday I'm going to have a whole room devoted to my bettas and I'll have huge tanks and rescue all the bettas from walmart and petco!!


----------



## broncosfan84

That would be so cool. I would love to have a room like that.


----------



## Jessie1990

Hello! 
This is my fist post on the forums, but I did A LOT of research here about how to take care of my betta. I went to petco one day with the intention of buying a very bright betta. Instead I ended up with Leviathan, who was pretty dull at the time and... I kind of thought he was ugly. BUT I fell in love with his personality and I also decided he needed me. HE WAS HUGE. (His cup said he is a Halfmoon King) His tail and nose were both pressed to the plastic of his cup because he was already about 4 inches long. I went to the check out and the boy at the register said, "Thank god someone is finally buying him. He has been here almost 2 months..." I learned that the boy had been changing his water and feeding him each day, and would have bought him if he didn't already have a male betta in his 55 gallon tank. 

Anyway... I took him home with the intention of putting him in with my 4 Corydoras... but he ended up being a bit too rough on them (they are babies and I decided he would probably enjoy a 5 gallon to himself)

These imaged are a week after I bought him and his 5 gallon tank arrives tomorrow... I feel horrible about him being stuck in the bowl atm, but he will have a filtered, heated 5 gallon tomorrow afternoon! Even being in an unheated, unfiltered bowl his colors are changing. I believe he is a mustard gas-ish color but maybe he would just be considered a mutt >< I think they were correct in labeling him Halfmoon King. 

Levi... being a Giant ham...
http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad328/jessieelf1990/Levi2.jpg

Finally he turned away 
http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad328/jessieelf1990/Levi1.jpg

(I had 3 bettas growing up... this fish has the most AMAZING personality. He loves people so much, and watches TV  Or it might just be me thinking my fishy baby is special ><)


----------



## Jessie1990

I posted my pics wrong >< Sorry first post ever!

Leviathan


















Also, I think he had a broken fin or something at some point


----------



## Mo




----------



## a123andpoof

Wow leviathan is beautiful!

Just got this guy Friday he is a King Plakat and needs a name

















Got him from petco.


----------



## Jessie1990

I just posted on your other thread lol, but here are some ideas:

Akio=Bright Man (all will be Japanese btw)

Haruka= Tranquil

Umi- Ocean

And thanks! Your guy is a cutey!


----------



## a123andpoof

lol I am really liking akio. Umi is to girlish.


----------



## Jessie1990

I looked up boy names ><


----------



## catlantic

My petco boys
Sprocket
View attachment 55498

RIP Amare
View attachment 55499

RIP Elvis
View attachment 55500


----------



## a123andpoof

Sprocket is beautiful! And wow elvis was gorgeous!


----------



## Jessie1990

Pretty boys


----------



## catlantic

thanks i can't help feeling bad both of my other boys died in a heater incident when the first one died i didn't know it was the heater but when the second boy died the water was scalding hot.


----------



## a123andpoof

Oh no. So sorry for the loss. What type of heater was it?


----------



## catlantic

I forget now but it came with the aquarium and was adjustable.


----------



## a123andpoof

Okay.Never seen an aquarium that came with a heater, unless it was a second hand aquarium.


----------



## Cattitude

a123andpoof said:


> Okay.Never seen an aquarium that came with a heater, unless it was a second hand aquarium.


Aqueon includes heaters in their 20 gal + aquarium kits. I bought a 26 gal kit a week ago. So far no problems with the adjustable heater.


----------



## zombiegirl

*finds*

Ghost is my recent Petco purchase










Jekyll, believe it or not, was a Walmart rescue. He never let's me get a good pic. He's always showing me his tail, makes for a pretty pic though.


----------



## FrostSinth

I got my four newest from Petsmart. I'm going back soon for another girl or two, and maybe another boy, then I'm going to Petco if I cant find a female HM

Hephaestus:









and the three girls:


----------



## Sceven

Its great to see all these pretty boys and girls go to good loving homes, I can't upload a picture of Tetsu until I get home but he is beautiful (even if he is a bit of a skitzo lol)


----------



## Cattitude

I bought four fish from Petsmart today, to restock my sorority. When I called to see if they had any females I was told "yeah but they're pretty boring and sickly-looking".

This one was sold as a female but when "she" flared in my tank I noticed she had a big, cellophane beard. There's also no egg spot. HE has tiny black pepper spots and a blue sheen on his fins and eyes. He looks like he has blue eyes, in the right light. 










This girl has a lovely spade-shaped tail. 









In today's "haul" of four fish I also got a chocolate-coloured female with translucent orange fins. Boring. Yeah. 

This is my crowntail, I got him a couple of months ago.


----------



## Sceven

Sceven said:


> Its great to see all these pretty boys and girls go to good loving homes, I can't upload a picture of Tetsu until I get home but he is beautiful (even if he is a bit of a skitzo lol)


I meant Tenzen, Tetsu was a Petsmart buy, but I don't think I ever got any pictures of him (I really regret that now).


----------



## Sivan

I just bought Crusoe from PetSmart 3 days ago. They also had a very impressive yellow veiltail but he looked like he was older, had trouble flaring, and had the marble gene. I don't like marbles and I loved my boy's personality so he was the winner.


----------



## FrostSinth

oh he's beautiful!! Congrats on the find!


----------



## FrostSinth

Sceven said:


> I meant Tenzen, Tetsu was a Petsmart buy, but I don't think I ever got any pictures of him (I really regret that now).


By the way, is Tenzen named after the air bender from The Legend of Korra?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

OMG...he is super pretty, Sivan! 0-0


----------



## happypappy

*Great find*

i am always checking for the unusual colors -- he's a great find!


----------



## Keroro

Kero, the little guy on my avatar, was my best find at petsmart


----------



## Sivan

Thanks guys! He's probably the prettiest my PetSmart ever had!


----------



## Sceven

FrostSinth said:


> By the way, is Tenzen named after the air bender from The Legend of Korra?


No, I just started watching Legend of Korra lol. He is named after the Patriarch of the Iga clan in _Basilisk_, AMAZING anime, I would recommend to anyone (Who is allowed to watch rated R stuff)


----------



## LittleWatty

Well... I told myself I wasn't going to buy a fish today unless I found my perfect fish, and... there he was. Just came in, and was still in his little shipping baggie. I never expected to find this fish in Petco. But I'm thrilled! I can't wait until his colors come in better. The blue is irridescent, and the red is actually really vibrant. The rest of him is black ^.^ Just what I was looking for.


----------



## FishyFishy89

i like that peekabo picture
so cute


----------



## uneeck42

all of my fish are petsmart/ petco fish


----------



## happypappy

*petco--marked veiltail*

Found this "Veil-tail" female at Petco. Actually a Spade-tail.
Have moved her into a larger tank and she is doing great.


----------



## lelei

I was just at Petco the other day..I saw a beautiful fishy..wanted soo bad..it's just not the time,,yet..ughh..I was sooo tempted to go back..if he's there another week, I might give in..need another tank..another heater, more plants, (he was white, with red on the tips of the Ventral Fins..and on the dorsal tips, and he's HM so all thru the rest of the back part..beautiful


----------



## newarkhiphop

lot of nice fish here


----------



## Pucky21811

I've been following this for forever; I finally decided to post a picture. I've gone through 4 betta: 2 are still around. Those are who I will post: Winnipeg and Zamboni
Both are from Petsmart!


----------



## MachinaSoul

I'll show this boy for today.

Petco


----------



## lelei

@Pucky..the fishy in yur Avi is exactly the one I saw!!!


----------



## AngesRadieux

Here's Lucius








And Mozart








And my fish whose name I'm still not entirely sure of









All of them came from Petco. Mozart and the unnamed fish are both still kind of new, so I haven't been able to get flaring pictures of them yet.


----------



## bettasusa

MachinaSoul said:


> I'll show this boy for today.
> 
> Petco


Beautiful!!


----------



## Twilight Storm

MachinaSoul- 

Oh my word I love the gold and white boy you posted. I would have snapped him up with less then a second thought to the matter!!! (Thus making my pet betta count even higher then it is now and breaking my vow of no more pet fish!!!. As far as pet bettas go I have 8, as in: "Eight is Enough"  I don't want to get overwhelmed with care requirements when I get my breeding pair. Only 3 of my bettas seem to be overly old. (One I got from Petsmart seemed to be a abandoned fish that was returned for resale, My first female wasn't really young when I got her a year and a half ago, and my first betta should be about 2 now.)

I love pictures of everyones bettas  Out of every picture posted there is not one I wouldn't be proud to have in the family


----------



## trakehner

Fabio from Petco
http:// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY4MdhM640w&feature=plcp


----------



## mursey

3 of mine are from Petco . .. but I have been thinking lately that I should try not to get any more there if I can resist, since I found much better treated ones at 2 other pet stores, even if they are a little out of the way. Since I have moved near this Petco I have noticed they have the same freakin' bettas there for at least a month.. . which means in my opinion that they order way too many and they all sit there and suffer for so long. Yesterday some horrible mom bought a betta and a plastic triangular "tank" that really didn't seem much bigger than the cup he came in. I don't think I should support places that sell such a teeny "home" for bettas, and overstock them. I notice a lot of the same bettas almost dead every time I go, laying on their side bobbing around.

I do see some very interesting pretty ones at Petco. . . but I'm really not understanding why they have like 50 of them at a time when they don't sell for months. They need to stop. 

Anyway .. photos of my petco bettas :

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3856&pictureid=25009

























I really wanted this one:
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3858&pictureid=25018









This one moved so he's blurry but he was a white and light purple plakat, very cool looking. Couldn't believe no one took him home for several weeks.








http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3858&pictureid=25019
Another guy, I have a weakness for white ones with blue, or white with copper and blue .. because that matches my room .. ha ha.


----------



## mursey

trakehner said:


> Fabio from Petco
> http:// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY4MdhM640w&feature=plcp



Fabio is really pretty! Lovely royal blue with white .. nice find.


----------



## sassysharay

Oh my goodness ^^ SO adorable!! Mine was a petco find as well! Congrats on your lucky finds!


----------



## trakehner

Thank you. He is such a nice boy, he has a great personality.


----------



## mursey

I want so many more fishies .. . but unfortunately I just moved "back home/with my mom" since work is slow . . and I have someone to answer to if I keep on bringing fish home. The only reason I even got to have 4 is that my mom felt so guilty she let my indoor cat out and she's been missing for weeks. . . so she bought me a betta we saw in a pet store that clearly was mislabeled . .. he is pretty crazy looking for a pet store find. Here he is, I think I'm naming hm Purplius or Purpington :


























But yeah, he was a "crappy pet store" find . . the guys working at the counter didn't seem to know anything about bettas because they charged me the veiltail price even though we asked several times if they were sure he was only $2.99 since the crowntails and halfmoons were much more than that. Oh well! 

Another store in my area had imported black ones, silvery ones, and "Mustard Gas" ones. .. I am pretty sure they were from Thailand. They were $27 and around there but they were kept in larger mason jars with substrate and a live plant for each one.


----------



## sassysharay

mursey said:


> I want so many more fishies .. . but unfortunately I just moved "back home/with my mom" since work is slow . . and I have someone to answer to if I keep on bringing fish home. The only reason I even got to have 4 is that my mom felt so guilty she let my indoor cat out and she's been missing for weeks. . . so she bought me a betta we saw in a pet store that clearly was mislabeled . .. he is pretty crazy looking for a pet store find. Here he is, I think I'm naming hm Purplius or Purpington :


HE IS SO PRETTY!!!!

What a lucky find!


----------



## mursey

Thanks! He is really aggressive with "himself". I can barely put the hood light on in his tank, he flares and shimmies at his reflection like he means WAR .. ha ha. 

My boring colored one, the orange guy Alejandro has the best personality though. He is the most responsive to humans, I think, so you never know what you're gong to get. They are all great to have, aren't they?


----------



## Karebear13

mursey said:


> 3 of mine are from Petco . .. but I have been thinking lately that I should try not to get any more there if I can resist, since I found much better treated ones at 2 other pet stores, even if they are a little out of the way. Since I have moved near this Petco I have noticed they have the same freakin' bettas there for at least a month.. . which means in my opinion that they order way too many and they all sit there and suffer for so long. Yesterday some horrible mom bought a betta and a plastic triangular "tank" that really didn't seem much bigger than the cup he came in. I don't think I should support places that sell such a teeny "home" for bettas, and overstock them. I notice a lot of the same bettas almost dead every time I go, laying on their side bobbing around.
> 
> I do see some very interesting pretty ones at Petco. . . but I'm really not understanding why they have like 50 of them at a time when they don't sell for months. They need to stop.
> 
> Anyway .. photos of my petco bettas :
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3856&pictureid=25009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted this one:
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3858&pictureid=25018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one moved so he's blurry but he was a white and light purple plakat, very cool looking. Couldn't believe no one took him home for several weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3858&pictureid=25019
> Another guy, I have a weakness for white ones with blue, or white with copper and blue .. because that matches my room .. ha ha.


wow amazing bettas! love the yellow color!


----------



## MachinaSoul

Twilight Storm said:


> MachinaSoul-
> 
> Oh my word I love the gold and white boy you posted. I would have snapped him up with less then a second thought to the matter!!!


No, you would have been there for the half hour debating like I was.

What I passed on that day included:

Fully Yellow Half Moon (because it was imperfect, I noticed black scale veins, and I typically dislike solid color fish)

Pink/Magenta Half Moon, Darker Body scales (because my friend was being a ____ about the color, and I didn't realize how rare a find that was until I looked it up... then I facepalmed at the stupidity of leaving it behind. Gone on my revisit of course.)

--

And here is... Mar! (As in Marbled)

He was labeled a Half Moon. This was him prior to him gaining more color. His fins looked terrible, but were good near the end of May. That was well before he decided to jump from the cup I put him back in temporarily (near the end of May)... into the neighboring cup of a certain crown tail boy (who I picked up same day as that White/Gold Half Moon; pics later). Tore his fins up, despite not receiving any retaliation from Mar. I went to take a shower early morning to come out and have to save my boy. :-?


----------



## MachinaSoul

mursey said:


>


Now that is a Gorgeous and lucky find! :shock:


----------



## broncosfan84

Got a new ones today from PetSmart. Not sure what kind of betta he is. He was marked as a VT. :-D


----------



## broncosfan84

trakehner said:


> Fabio from Petco
> http:// http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY4MdhM640w&feature=plcp


 
Love the white lips. LOL


----------



## FishyFishy89

broncosfan84 said:


> Got a new ones today from PetSmart. Not sure what kind of betta he is. He was marked as a VT. :-D


he is deff a VT
he is very unhappy. I bit he'll be a yellow/black or blue coloring.


----------



## broncosfan84

The pics don't show it, but he's really blue and white w/stress stripes. I brought him home and put him in his new 5 gallon tank. Stripes are gone this morning. YEA!!!


----------



## happypappy

*Petsmart find?*

I just picked up this guy at Petsmart. He has been there for over a month and I guess that he would have not been picked because of his rather "drab" colors. However -- I think that after new digs and good eats he will color up to be a nice yellow and black. It will be fun to get him happy and healthy --- he should be a dragon too.


----------



## betta lover1507

Soda:








Prometheus:


----------



## CreativePotato

Here's Leo; got him when he was much less impressive, lol. He was my cousin's Christmas gift last year.
EDIT: His eyes are like that from the camera's flash X3


----------



## zombiegirl

Leo is beautiful!


----------



## xShainax

My new betta Balthazar, he is a tail biter and I hope it heals soon. He has been there since I bought Taz which was almost a month. It was either him, a creamsicle VT or a cellephanish VT with a black mouth.


----------



## Zenbetta

A dragon delta tail. The flash shows blue scales however, he the dragon scales are a lovely shade of purple almost a combination of violet/lavender. I got him at Petco.


----------



## lilyrazen

I found two I really wanted to take home yesterday from petco! A halfmoon dragon and a delta piebald (I think) with a cool almost butterfly pattern.

View attachment 57368


View attachment 57369


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Lelouch of the Petsmart Rebellion. (Yes his full name.)


----------



## FishyFishy89

haha
neat name!


----------



## uneeck42

i LOVE that name!!!!


----------



## trakehner

Fabio is my Delta Tail found at Petco:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very pretty


----------



## uneeck42

i think fabio is really a halfmoon...


----------



## trakehner

uneeck42 said:


> i think fabio is really a halfmoon...


Really? I have been wondering if he was a hm. I am. Having a difficult time telling the difference.


----------



## FishyFishy89

trakehner said:


> Really? I have been wondering if he was a hm. I am. Having a difficult time telling the difference.


Just catch him when he flares
if his tail fins come to a 180 degree
he is a halfmoon


----------



## SweetNightmare

My two, Connor and Sora, came from my job, Pet Supplies Plus.  I fell in love with both of them, they're so gorgeous and have such funny personalities.


----------



## Ramble

very nice! Really pretty crowntails!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Does the 2nd one have a red head? or am I seeing things? *blinks*


----------



## SweetNightmare

No, you're not seeing things, Sora's face is very much red.  He's quite the unique betta.


----------



## mursey

These are guys I have thought about getting. I wanted the all white one because I liked him and he was there for at least 6 weeks, and I really liked the white veiltail with blue dots, but I went on vacation and they were gone when I got back. Oh well! I will always see bettas I want. (These are all photos from my nearest pet store which happens to be Petco)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh! Pretty! I love the 1st 2.
All of them are gorgeous tho. Is it me or does it seem like Petco has the best selection of bettas?


----------



## mursey

MachinaSoul said:


> Now that is a Gorgeous and lucky find! :shock:


It was a great find! I made a joke that I should go back to this pet store in a disguise with maybe those fake glasses and fake nose attached. . and try to look and see if they have any more cool bettas that the cashiers have no idea should not be marked $2.99 like all the regular veiltails. 

I could not believe they had nice bettas- the store was a bit of a mess. A lot of the aquariums were overrun with algae. . there was a large tank marked "ICH - Not for sale". . I mean wouldn't you hide a diseased tank in the back at least? Who advertises their diseased animals for customers to see? Their parrots were screaming in a very unsettling way . . what a weird experience .. a weird place to find a special betta. (He has gotten even more purple since these photos and he is very showy in his personality. I don't know how he ended up there!


----------



## mursey

FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh! Pretty! I love the 1st 2.
> All of them are gorgeous tho. Is it me or does it seem like Petco has the best selection of bettas?


I hate to say it but my Petco has a pretty interesting variety of bettas. They have babies, veiltails in the front of the store (mostly blue or red), then they have another section full of females, crowntails, halfmoons, plakats, a few giants, and doubletails. I think they take crappier care of them than Petsmart but my Petsmart doesn't really have a good variety of bettas. They are all pretty much blue, red, or maybe sort of white with some blue or red. My Petco has some sad saps, but a lot of bettas that I think look very unusual (I mean not compared to Aquabid but just compared to pet stores in the U.S.)

Of course my local small business aquatic store that is known for "Natural Planted Aquariums" has beautiful imported bettas but they go pretty fast and they are much farther away from me so I can't check as often. I have to look on their Facebook page to see when they get a new shipment. I just missed the last one because I was on vacation.


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> I hate to say it but my Petco has a pretty interesting variety of bettas. They have babies, veiltails in the front of the store (mostly blue or red), then they have another section full of females, crowntails, halfmoons, plakats, a few giants, and doubletails. I think they take crappier care of them than Petsmart but my Petsmart doesn't really have a good variety of bettas. They are all pretty much blue, red, or maybe sort of white with some blue or red. My Petco has some sad saps, but a lot of bettas that I think look very unusual (I mean not compared to Aquabid but just compared to pet stores in the U.S.)


I've seen the same care quality in my area as well.
PetsMart atleast changes the water everyday. When I worked at Petco I saw them change the water maybe once a week :/
I left them shortly after they started selling baby bettas. The employees didn't even know how to feed the babies. Plopped in a pellet(that was much too large for them to eat) everyday.


----------



## Maura

Spazzy McFish (VT) is from Petsmart.

Cigano (giant) is from the LPS where I work.


----------



## TuckerLove

If you check out my thread called Meet My Betta Boys, all but 2 were from either PetSmart or Walmart. Its depressing when you drive to 4 different walmarts, and 3 different meijers and all they had were either blue ones or red ones. I went on to a funeral across state lines and came back with 2 from thier walmart. I know whenever I go to West Virginia, I know where im stopping.


----------



## konstargirl

It's still amazing that some of these betta's I'm seeing in these chain stores especially petsmart look like betta's that you see on Aqua bid. ^^


----------



## mursey

FishyFishy89 said:


> I've seen the same care quality in my area as well.
> PetsMart atleast changes the water everyday. When I worked at Petco I saw them change the water maybe once a week :/
> I left them shortly after they started selling baby bettas. The employees didn't even know how to feed the babies. Plopped in a pellet(that was much too large for them to eat) everyday.


Wow- once a week, that is so bad! I was wondering why Petco started selling a lot of babies. I'm just curious as to what type of customer likes to buy the babies. Someone who wants a surprise? Is it true you can't tell the sex of the fish at that stage? It also seems like you really can't tell much about what color it might turn out to be either. 

What do you feed baby bettas?


----------



## FishyFishy89

mursey said:


> Wow- once a week, that is so bad! I was wondering why Petco started selling a lot of babies. I'm just curious as to what type of customer likes to buy the babies. Someone who wants a surprise? Is it true you can't tell the sex of the fish at that stage? It also seems like you really can't tell much about what color it might turn out to be either.
> 
> What do you feed baby bettas?


I heard you can feed them newly hatched brine shrimp, and mircoworms. I think some users on here also feed their babies Hikari First Bites.


----------



## eaturbyfill

Very pretty! These fish are adorable, but I think all Bettas are xD


----------



## Krys

Look through my pics, all my bettas come from petco and petsmart. :3


----------



## lilyth88

My Petsmart just redid their entire fish area and got a bunch of new varieties of bettas in that they never had before. I saw this gorgeous half moon boy that was red, white, and blue and a bright yellow crowntail female. I wanted to take them all home with me!


----------



## laoshun

large chain petstores sell out of their best looking bettas fast and the ones that aren't that good looking get the shaft (makes sense though).


----------



## bettaluvr

My Petco guys in the order I got them since Xmass.

Romeo
Norris
Cosmo
Loki
Hephaestus
Picasso


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love Norris.....may I stealy him?


----------



## bettaluvr

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love Norris.....may I stealy him?


Norris is special and is in his nice 8 gallon evolve house although he has some roommates.


----------



## mursey

Today I saw a cute little all-yellow guy (marked Halfmoon but I wasn't sure that was right) .. and a little silvery one with a white face and fins with little white edging. I liked him, my mom was with me and said he just looked like a "sardine". I said "You are not noticing the subtlety of the white face and fins blending from the silvery/pewter that also has a hint of pink!". 

He was cute, I wanted him. 

By the way they are doing the "dollar a gallon" sale, at least in my area. $10 for a 10 gallon, and up, with a Petco card. (Unfortunately the smaller tanks were not marked as being on sale.)


----------



## mursey

Sorry to double post but I have pics now.








He looks nicer in person. The white parts stand out a lot more from the metallic part in "real life" . . but it didn't seem to capture it with my crappy phone camera.


----------



## Meggie6347

Kroll (you can read about him here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=105856 )

Giant (King) betta


































Bob: HMDT

















And this guy is no longer with us: HMDT

















I have a few more, I will try to snap some pictures today


----------



## kellyyoungmoney

this is my boy Trigger!
i got him from petco in november!


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

this is the best picture i can get of Leo! Hes a super delta, but you really cant tell from this picture haha!


----------



## noellezim

wow O.O
so pretty


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Bob is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Honeycomb came from Petsmart! (more info in my profile )


----------



## Leon

I just posted some pics of her in another forum, but I love showing her off!
This is Ghost, my Wal-mart find. I saw her and fell in love! This is one of the first pictures I took of her, and since then she's gained some blue iridescence. She's such a sweetie. (Tho I must mention I'm not sure if she's a boy! Her fins are a little bigger than they look in the picture.)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

love Ghost-yes she is a female veitail  Congrats on you new fish Leon


----------



## copperarabian

You can find some amazing bettas at petsmart & petco if you go on the day their shipment comes in and have a good eye 

Here's a whole bunch of photo's I've taken of my own and my friends bettas over the past year, the first bunch are from Petco and the second are from Petsmart. 

Petco










































































































*Petsmart*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

wow CopperArabian, those bettas are absolutely stunning! Your photography makes everything in the pictures pop! It is so clear..


----------



## Freyja

So I just came back from a lunch stroll at my local Petsmart and saw so many pretty boys. Three in particular stole my heart: two baby white dragonscales that shouldn't be there anyway and a golden veiltail who had an "I am beauty personified (or bettafied?)" attitude. Alas I had to leave them. :-(


----------



## xotrishgox

*Babie bettas at petco*

Hello, I just went out shopping this morning and decided I needed to start owning betas again! So I was at petco and I purchased a little tank that had a separator for two betas. I fell in love with a larger delta tail and then started to look for a second fish. I noticed that they were selling baby betas. I didn't purchase a baby, my gut told me it wasn't a good idea. I ended up buying an average dark red veil tail. But I want to know if anyone had experience buying baby betas and what might have happened if I did buy the baby. Would it be a problem in the separated tank.


----------



## mursey

xotrishgox said:


> Hello, I just went out shopping this morning and decided I needed to start owning betas again! So I was at petco and I purchased a little tank that had a separator for two betas. I fell in love with a larger delta tail and then started to look for a second fish. I noticed that they were selling baby betas. I didn't purchase a baby, my gut told me it wasn't a good idea. I ended up buying an average dark red veil tail. But I want to know if anyone had experience buying baby betas and what might have happened if I did buy the baby. Would it be a problem in the separated tank.


Was it that teeny tiny betta home with the wiggly divider? The one that can't even be half a gallon total? If so, please get something bigger!

On another note, here is a betta I saw at Petco today, just as an example of some cute ones they have. I know the last one looks pretty ragged but I bet he'd be ok with some good care.


----------



## Cattitude

That yellow one's pretty cute! All we get up here (Canada) in Petsmart are the veils. No HM's or deltas. Maybe that's a good thing? I have enough bettas *for now* as it is. XD


----------



## es31710

Got this little guy at petco right before the fourth haha. He lives in his own 10 gallon now.


----------



## fleetfish

Recently I've been seeing HMs and deltas being sold at Petsmarts in my city. I live in Canada and I believe the stores here are testing out the market for these guys. It's been twice I've seen HMs for sale at two different stores . . . so hopefully there will be a bit more variety coming your way.


----------



## happypappy

*petco/smart guys and gals*

All mine are from petco/Smart! A little care and space is all they need.


----------



## happypappy

l
The rest of my guys -----


----------



## lovebug009

Meet C3-PO picture taken on June 30th. Petsmart had a few sick fish out and this guy caught my eye, I asked if I could have a discount as he was a half moon and 15.99. The manager said I could adopt him! Could have blown me over with a feather........








You can really see how much the bump was sticking out here

and below is July 6th Just clean water and water changes and he is doing much better


----------



## lissienen

All of mine are from PetSmart and recently I added little Gold Dust here to the collection. He's a yellow plakat who I just couldn't believe no one was buying.


----------



## ColleenT

Frank is from Petco


----------



## Zenbetta

Pluto is from Petco


----------



## CallmeAustin

My male betta, Pluto, from Petsmart. Sorry for the blurry pictures, he's camera shy I guess.


----------



## fleetfish

Someone please tie me up and throw me in a bottomless pit whenever I go to petsmart because I always come home with bettas  

I found these two boys today. I squee'd when I saw that the VT had turned from a pale grey to this lovely green, and the CT boy is too pretty for his own good, lol!


----------



## CreativePotato

Beautiful!


----------



## mursey

Fleetfish, I really like your new guys.  Very nice. I can't wait until my Petco gets some new bettas in soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! Beautiful fish! I should have posted s pic of my new white halfmoon in this thread.


----------



## copperarabian

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> wow CopperArabian, those bettas are absolutely stunning! Your photography makes everything in the pictures pop! It is so clear..


Thankyou


----------



## databetta

got this fella at Petco! his name is Clu. he is the best.


----------



## databetta

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4026&pictureid=26134


sorry you cant see the picture above! here is the link


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hey everybody! Just went to a local Petsmart. You won't believe this. The cups they were in appeared to have DOUBLED in size, the water was crystal clear(no food debri) and almost each and every betta was healthy looking, and each betta had a small-large bubble nest. I honestly couldn't believe my eyes so i took some pics. I will upload the pics right now 

Cheers!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

copperarabian said:


> Thankyou


Your Welcome!:-D


----------



## lelei

Wow that is fantastic news @Rainbow..I cannot wait to see the pix..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

lelei said:


> Wow that is fantastic news @Rainbow..I cannot wait to see the pix..


Uploading right now...:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Here are some of the bettas at my local Petsmart:

Sorry about the glare! My favorite are the Dragonscales!


----------



## Kasablanca

I got all of my bettas from petsmart 

Duke the blue/green/red Spade tail
Berry the purple VT
Toby the orange VT
Captain the white/purple marble VT
Xing the red VT
Sapphire the blue/green HM


----------



## dramaqueen

My latest Petsmart find.

View attachment 59651


----------



## winterhailstorm73

I got my boy winter at petco. He looks a lot different now, but he's still very beautiful of course not sure how to post a picture straight to the thread, but there are a couple pictures of him in my albums.


----------



## registereduser

These 3 are the start of my sorority, I hope to get 3 more today at PetCo.
Mercedes








Morgana








Midori


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty girls!


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Pretty girls!


Thanks! I hope to have 6 or more brightly colored females, all different colors. eventually.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

That would be like a rainbow in your tank. A living rainbow. Lol


----------



## cjconcepcion

petsmart!


----------



## registereduser

cjconcepcion said:


> petsmart!


you should enter that guy in the show quality photo contest, if you haven't already done so!


----------



## thelaserluke

<-- Timothy was Petco. Im hopefully going to petco sometime today to find another betta  I really want a spade..


----------



## cjconcepcion

registereduser said:


> you should enter that guy in the show quality photo contest, if you haven't already done so!


oh that sounds awesome!!!.... i cant find it! can you pm me the link?


----------



## Kasablanca

Well we all know how it is. We go into the pet store to just buy food or a new decoration etc. And out we come with a new fish!
I couldnt leave this guy, he was one of the coolest bettas I have seen thus far in my town. We never get HM, let alone marbles that shine! So I scooped him up and ran! (dont worry I paid for him)
Anyways I'm still thinking of a name for the new little guy.


----------



## mkayum

Nownknu (a backward word for unknown....)I got him proabbly a month ago... I don't know why I named him that name. I probably should change his name to Raccoon. He have this cute black mask like a raccoon....& he has the huge flare gills than all of my bettas! I noticed he has a kind of deformed gills, he would have a left flare gill that are slightly big than his right flare gill. He's very unique betta fish but very grumpy all time. He always flare at all my boys or mostly I come near him, he would flare at me till he figures that was me and calmed down. o.o he sure do have some issues , I suppose...



Today, I got a new betta from petsmart since I couldn't have a female betta because I saw about ten of them half dead... so I got this male instead..

Anyway he reminds me of something wine-ish... lol. I put him in a gallon of critter keeper just to monitor him for any issues. He had a sort of fin rot but I'm sure that the clean & a pinch of Epsom salt would clear that... I put the mirror by him to see if he responds and he did. I'm so happy that he'd be okay. Right now he's moving around in his one gallon keeper.











Here is the link if you wanna see the rest of my betta clan.. Nownknu is in there too..  ENJOY!


----------



## mkayum

Kasablanca said:


> Well we all know how it is. We go into the pet store to just buy food or a new decoration etc. And out we come with a new fish!
> I couldnt leave this guy, he was one of the coolest bettas I have seen thus far in my town. We never get HM, let alone marbles that shine! So I scooped him up and ran! (dont worry I paid for him)
> Anyways I'm still thinking of a name for the new little guy.



Beautiful! I saw a black/white spotted betta like that in petsmart! He was living in the 5 gallon, just himself & live plants! Next time ,I'll just kind ask the employee if I'd purchase this "panda like" betta... lol


----------



## mkayum

oops forgot to add the link! Here is the link if you wanna see the rest of my betta clan..http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106843 Nownknu is in there too..  ENJOY!


----------



## mursey

I love your black and white betta, and also the "wine-ish" guy. You could name him Rioja, it's a red Spanish wine and it sounds cute. Pronounced like Ree-OH-ha!  I will try to think of other red wine names that sound cool.


----------



## Kiiarah

This is Ryuu. I found him when I was at Petsmart looking for cory catfish. Needless to say, I didn't come home with any catfish. ;-)


----------



## Relic

This guy came from petsmart today.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney

petco!


----------



## Cattitude

Relic said:


> This guy came from petsmart today.


Nice fish! 

:hmm:
He looks kinda familiar... LOL










Mine came from a breeder, though. His face is more blue and his fins are longer now, but I don't have a more recent pic.


----------



## Fermin

All rescues from Petco:


----------



## LittleWatty

I've posted this picture before in my own thread, but thought I could put the best one here, as he is a Petco find  Can't wait for the other one I got to get better so I can put him here too


----------



## Catie79

My two Petsmart finds:

Lucky










And this is Fly. I thought for sure he was going to be a butterfly pattern when his tail grew back in (wicked tail bitter in his cup) but nope, just a variegated. So his name was shortened to Fly.


----------



## mursey

Fermin, your fish are awesome! I would love the blue and white CT.

Here are 2 I got recently,(one a few days ago and one last week) the delta tail is from Petco and the plakat is from Petsmart. At least I think it's a plakat, it was marked just "Dragonscale Male".


----------



## FishyFishy89

While at petsmart today I saw a deformed betta :'(
They are pricing him(or her) as a dragonscale betta.
His spine was bent in somewhat like a L. his head was bent upward and he swam in a downward way to see better.


----------



## mursey

FishyFishy89 said:


> While at petsmart today I saw a deformed betta :'(
> They are pricing him(or her) as a dragonscale betta.
> His spine was bent in somewhat like a L. his head was bent upward and he swam in a downward way to see better.


Well . .. it's funny you mention it because it was not obvious before, but after a day I noticed that my new betta from Petsmart has swim bladder problems. I made him 4 leaf hammocks so he can rest and gave him epsom salt and he seems better already but . .. it was so sad when I saw that!


----------



## dramaqueen

LittleWatty said:


> I've posted this picture before in my own thread, but thought I could put the best one here, as he is a Petco find  Can't wait for the other one I got to get better so I can put him here too


I saw 2 just like this one yesterday at Petsmart.


----------



## fleetfish

I decided to go to Petsmart *just* to see.

Lo and behold there were some bettas waiting in a box, not even touched by the sales associate. I asked if I could peek at them, and they said yes ... this little red dragon boy was right in the bottom; he flared at me and that was that.


----------



## LittleWatty

Finally got a good shot of my new plakat, unclamped


----------



## KHarris89

Never thought I'd give into taking home a Petsmart betta, but I saw this girl while I was out earlier this evening and I couldn't leave without her. I'm very picky when it comes to CTs, and she was the best looking one out of all the crowntails they had (males included). Nice fins and branching, no signs of illness/fin rot/ammonia burns, and she was the most active. I was looking for a female ct anyway, so she was a must have 


















I have no idea what her coloration would be called. I've seen it on more bettas than I can count and never found a name for it


----------



## jeremywadejunior

My betta, Junior, is from Petsmart; I think he's quite a handsome little dude


----------



## Freyja

A little off topic but there is this boy at Petsmart labeled dragonscale and he has no color, maybe an inch long, fin arent too long but you can tell its a boy. He's starting to kinda tinge a little bit red. My question is would this be a juvenile or is he just little?


----------



## LittleWatty

Saw all these guys at Petco today... I wanted to take them all home, especially the half-blind king! But, I wouldn't have any place to put them if I did  The first one is a DSHMPK I actually purchased. The second is a very very young CT male that is supposed to be a deep red with blue. I've been watching him slowly lose color over the past several weeks  I would take him home. I would have taken him home, except he isn't calling to me like the rest of the ones I purchased. The rest I would have if I could have! If anyone's in the Wausau, WI area: the Plover Petco has all these beautiful fish.

Note: The water isn't dirty. My phone was just acting weird when I took the pictures, so it tinted everything that disgusting orange color.


----------



## Greylady

Gandalf, my avatar, is from PETCO. I went in for dog food and came out with him, a tank, heater, etc.... and yes I remembered the dog food lol.


----------



## Eduka

These guys are all from my LPS  These pictures were all taken when I first got them home, hence the quarantine bowls :/ My daughter named them all lol

Little Foot








Vampire Blood Lump (my daughter is obsessed with vampires)








Spotty House Tree








Oddball Banana Cookie


----------



## fleetfish

Ohhh man I love their names!!!!! They are lovely boys, Eduka.


----------



## Eduka

Thanks  I absolutely adore them lol I have 3 others, too...but they're so hard to take pictures of :/


----------



## mursey

You guys, going to Petco to pick up some fishy meds today was REALLY hard today because I saw that they had a new shipment of bettas and there were SO MANY awesome ones! Plakat doubletails, really pretty greenish blue halfmoons, a butterfly blue and white one .. . just so many different colors and they weren't in bad shape (yet). I am over capacity so I couldn't even think of getting one. I don't think I can go in there any more.


----------



## Akuinnen

Eduka, those are amazing finds! I especially love "Vampire Blood Lump." His multicolored gradients look very unique and beautiful.


----------



## mursey

Eduka I like your bettas' names. I just remembered I need to think of last names for 2 of my guys. .


----------



## Eduka

Akuinnen said:


> Eduka, those are amazing finds! I especially love "Vampire Blood Lump." His multicolored gradients look very unique and beautiful.


Thanks  Vamp is a big, beautiful boy! He's easily twice the size of any of my others, except my blue VT (he's too hard to take pics of) He has a green shimmer to him when he flares, too  I was going to say Vampire is one of my favorites, but who am I kidding?! lol I talk to and fuss over all 7 of them haha


----------



## Leeniex

LittleWatty said:


> Saw all these guys at Petco today... I wanted to take them all home, especially the half-blind king! But, I wouldn't have any place to put them if I did  The first one is a DSHMPK I actually purchased. The second is a very very young CT male that is supposed to be a deep red with blue. I've been watching him slowly lose color over the past several weeks  I would take him home. I would have taken him home, except he isn't calling to me like the rest of the ones I purchased. The rest I would have if I could have! If anyone's in the Wausau, WI area: the Plover Petco has all these beautiful fish.
> 
> Note: The water isn't dirty. My phone was just acting weird when I took the pictures, so it tinted everything that disgusting orange color.


That top guy looks just like my little Bandit.


----------



## Akuinnen

Eduka said:


> Thanks  Vamp is a big, beautiful boy! He's easily twice the size of any of my others, except my blue VT (he's too hard to take pics of) He has a green shimmer to him when he flares, too  I was going to say Vampire is one of my favorites, but who am I kidding?! lol I talk to and fuss over all 7 of them haha


Wow, that's pretty big! I really like his butterfly pattern too, I'm a bit jealous. XD And he seems to be very happy with you from what looks to be a bubble nest in his tank! Good luck with them, I'd love to see some more pictures!


----------



## Eduka

Well, I think my other guys are just young lol He is a bit big, but my others are a bit small, too lol Here's a couple more pics of him, taken the same day as the other one...he looks different in every one. Thats one of the things I love about him! He's so cool <3


----------



## CandiceMM

He is so beautiful!


----------



## Goldibug

This guy needs a name! I was thinking Blaire but I'm not sold on it either ;-)


----------



## Knitterly

Captain America was at Petsmart yesterday. Now he's in my kitchen tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

Captain America is so beautiful! I hope I can find one like him at my Petsmart.


----------



## Greylady

Love his name, Captain America fits so perfect with his colors


----------



## Goldibug

What a beautiful plakat!


----------



## Genghis

I just got Genghis from PetSmart here. They had a pretty great variety. One was a cellophane halfmoon that I have been thinking about going back to get. 

Genghis hides:

photo-13 by havenaht, on Flickr


----------



## Goldibug

He is also beautiful! Is that marbling on his body?


----------



## MollyJean

Eduka said:


> Well, I think my other guys are just young lol He is a bit big, but my others are a bit small, too lol Here's a couple more pics of him, taken the same day as the other one...he looks different in every one. Thats one of the things I love about him! He's so cool <3


Oh my gosh! I saw your pic and thought it was my boy, Bettabettabetta! I saw the fish before I saw who posted it and was trying to remember when I took the pictures! LOL



















I would totally believe they where brothers!


----------



## Greylady

I really need to stop looking at this thread or I'm going to come down with BAS (Beta Acquisition Syndrom) as so eloquently stated by BettaQI in another post. I have a very nice Petco AND Petsmart about 3 mins away from me that are literally across the street from each other...


----------



## Eduka

That's crazy, MollyJean! LOL Other than the blue, they really are identicle! All the markings, shape, face, everything. Maybe they are related haha


----------



## MollyJean

That's just it, he's not blue. The flash makes his white/grey fins turn blue. They have a bit of cellophane on them, too. I just use a strange flash or his body colors don't show up at all. In reality, his body is much paler and the color bleeding from his body to his fins is kind of a purple/orange. Oh and he's got the color shock on the top fin., just like yours. I swear, your fish in that picture looks almost exactly like my Bettabettabetta in real life. It's freaky! BBB has a long lost brother!!!


----------



## Eduka

That's so crazy lol I have a couple who look nothing like their pictures, too lol I take the pic, look at it and think "who the heck is that and where did that color come from?!" lol Was he from a pet store? Maybe they're from the same supplier or something? Is BBB a big boy, too?


----------



## MollyJean

Oh BBB is big, he puts all my other fish to shame, lol! I got him from a private owned pet store in Tennessee, so it's probably just a fluke. An awesome fluke, lol!


----------



## Cupcakes

Here are my Petsmart and Petco finds. I also found 2 gorgeous males (1 CT and 1 HM) that my boyfriend keeps.


----------



## Twilight Storm

LOL! GreyLady, BAS.... I had that for a while I'm treating myself for it at the moment!! ;D 

As it's going now I have been able to walk away from them all since getting my baby betta! Although..... it's kind of like alcoholics anonymous... 

"Hi, my name is Twilight Storm and I have not purchased (or rescued) a betta from a local pet store for *insert weeks, months, years, here.*" 

I like looking at everyone elses new buddies though.


----------



## Greylady

@Cuocake, they are beautiful! I especially like Speck.

@Twilight, lol, I like looking at all the fish here too, it's how I get my "fix" cause right now the only treatment for my BAS is to stay completely out of any stores that sell Bettas!


----------



## Goldibug

Speck totally stands out! I would have snatched him up too! Your other two are great finds as well


----------

